# JL Audio E112 Subwoofer Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*JL Audio E112​**By Jim Wilson (theJman)*

​

There are some very talented people working at JL Audio. I've often wondered why their subwoofers were expensive, and after hearing one of them myself I now understand how they can command a premium price. This is bass for the discriminating individual, no doubt about it. The control and fidelity the E112 is capable of was stunning, definitely the type of bass I crave, and yet this model is from JL Audio's "entry level" product line. It is a bit pricey by conventional standards, but if you can swing one your ears will surely thank you. Dignified and composed are words not often associated to a subwoofer, yet in this case they're apt. Throw in precise and dynamic and what you end up with essentially describes the JL Audio E112 perfectly.


*For the full review Click Here​*​


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice review !!


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Great read! It reads like a good novel but when you're done reading, you find yourself well inform on the gear being reviewed. In other words, great read.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Great review. Definitely an impressive looking driver!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I have yet to hear on of the JL subs for the home, but if they are anything like the w7 from their mobile line, they are are top notch.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks fellas. The E112 is indeed an impressive piece. Makes me wonder what an F113 sounds like. :hsd:


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

How does that sub compare to a similarly priced diy sub?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Viggen said:


> How does that sub compare to a similarly priced diy sub?


There's really no way to even speculate without knowing what driver, amp, enclosure size, tuning, etc. you're comparing. They're simply way too many variables.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome read, Jim. That driver is GORGEOUS.

It's hard not to read most of these reviews and want!!!:spend:


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice review! 

I actually just ordered up a pair of these Monday. Very much looking forward to rocking out with them. 

One of the things that has me excited about this sub is the fact it has a variable phase adjustment. Which, in essence, is a means of time delaying to the sub to better align acoustically with the rest of the system at the crosover. This feature is not often used but IMO is one of the single best features an electronic component can have.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Erin H said:


> Nice review!
> 
> I actually just ordered up a pair of these Monday. Very much looking forward to rocking out with them.
> 
> One of the things that has me excited about this sub is the fact it has a variable phase adjustment. Which, in essence, is a means of time delaying to the sub to better align acoustically with the rest of the system at the crosover. This feature is not often used but IMO is one of the single best features an electronic component can have.


I think you'll find the E112 to be a very nice subwoofer. After you have them broken in and tuned be sure to come back and post your thoughts. The more owners who reply the better this thread will be.


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

theJman said:


> There's really no way to even speculate without knowing what driver, amp, enclosure size, tuning, etc. you're comparing. They're simply way too many variables.


Ok then....

HAT CW15SW-D4 sub

3 cu ft box sealed

D-Sonic M3-1500M


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Viggen said:


> Ok then....
> 
> HAT CW15SW-D4 sub
> 
> ...


Perhaps Mike P can model that for you - he's a master at such things. It might be a good idea to start a thread specifically dedicated to your project though. That way it would receive the proper attention.


----------



## msmith (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you for doing such a thorough review, Jim... it was great to read your carefully considered insights and we are very pleased you thought so highly of the E-Sub after testing it. I will share this with the entire development team here at JL Audio.

Best regards,

Manville Smith
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

theJman said:


> JL Audio E112
> By Jim Wilson (theJman)
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14673
> ...


Great review and great product both, makes understand a little but the reason behind the price position

Thanks!


----------



## padgman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Erin H said:


> Nice review!
> 
> I actually just ordered up a pair of these Monday. Very much looking forward to rocking out with them.
> 
> One of the things that has me excited about this sub is the fact it has a variable phase adjustment. Which, in essence, is a means of time delaying to the sub to better align acoustically with the rest of the system at the crosover. This feature is not often used but IMO is one of the single best features an electronic component can have.


I think most subs in this price range ($ 700-1250) have variable phase controls..........I can see it on PSA, SVS, and Rythmik models; can't tell very well on Hsu models, it looks like they have a toggle switch on the VTF-15H


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

msmith said:


> Thank you for doing such a thorough review, Jim... it was great to read your carefully considered insights and we are very pleased you thought so highly of the E-Sub after testing it. I will share this with the entire development team here at JL Audio.


Manville;

Thank you for dropping by the discussion thread. The E112 is a remarkable little subwoofer - I'm glad I had an opportunity to experience one for myself.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

padgman1 said:


> I think most subs in this price range ($ 700-1250) have variable phase controls..........I can see it on PSA, SVS, and Rythmik models; can't tell very well on Hsu models, it looks like they have a toggle switch on the VTF-15H


A toggle switch that has but 0 and 180 degrees is actually just reversing polarity. A variable phase is much better, especially for the person who makes adjustments using measurement equipment. It can really be quite helpful when integrating your speakers and subwoofer.


----------



## adriano48 (Feb 21, 2014)

In the double boxing discussion of the review it was noted that the double boxed version is a gen 2 version of the subwoofer. What are the other differences between the gen 1 and gen 2 version of e112 aside from double boxing.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

adriano48 said:


> In the double boxing discussion of the review it was noted that the double boxed version is a gen 2 version of the subwoofer. What are the other differences between the gen 1 and gen 2 version of e112 aside from double boxing.


I wasn't made aware of any other changes, so perhaps Manville will be able to answer your question.


----------



## msmith (Mar 18, 2013)

theJman said:


> I wasn't made aware of any other changes, so perhaps Manville will be able to answer your question.


Packaging and a few minor mechanical tweaks to improve assembly. Nothing functional.


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

Thought it might be worth noting that one of my E112's showed up today and was double boxed, with an extra layer at the corners between the two boxes. 

Off the bat I can say the overall size is smaller than I expected, which is excellent. I am coming from (2) Dayton Ultimax 15's and part of the reason I wanted to ditch those is because the enclosures were HUGE and even still, the f3 was in the low 30's. Whereas the e112 is spec'd for an f3 of 21hz on the low end. 

Pardon the low quality phone pictures.



















Variable phase knob FTW!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome review. Well written. I have had Jl Audio subs in a car before and they are nice sounding speakers. I wonder if more car audio companies will venture into home theater applications.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

orion said:


> Awesome review. Well written. I have had Jl Audio subs in a car before and they are nice sounding speakers. I wonder if more car audio companies will venture into home theater applications.


It seems unlikely. There are so many established companies with solid reputations making home subwoofers now that it would prove difficult to get much market share.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I understand that. I just thought with so many people transitioning from car audio to home audio the old names may mean something to some people. 

I am dreaming of solobarics. Ahh.


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

LOL at the solobaric comment!!! I had a set of those way back in the day  Back when Denon was in car audio..... 

JL has done quite a excellent job marketing their stuff. Many regard their car subs as the best in the business and the same is true about their home audio products. Then they further their home audio product line with the CR-1....


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

t very nice review It made me want one very badly I really like the idea of musical subwoofers but to be honest have never heard one that was(not very many sub's heard in my life though)It is on my radar now (E-112)
thank you for the effort much appreciated
CD


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

cdunphy said:


> t very nice review It made me want one very badly I really like the idea of musical subwoofers but to be honest have never heard one that was(not very many sub's heard in my life though)It is on my radar now (E-112)
> thank you for the effort much appreciatedCD


You're quite welcome. I'm glad you found my review helpful.

The term 'musical' is often used to describe a subwoofer that has great dynamic range and exceptional transient response (at least those are the two main primary qualities I use to gauge it by). Were you to hear a truly articulate sub back-to-back with one that wasn't the difference would be quite evident; the former would have noticeable definition while the latter would not. JL Audio definitely favors those who seek precision.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

awesome review jman i must have been sleeping and missed it.i know id love to have one!


----------



## Scotty84 (Apr 14, 2014)

Jim, having read your comparison of the SB13U and E15HP over on AVS, i'm curious as to how the JL audio would stack up against the rhythmik. It appears the e112 may excel in output on the top end at the expense of low end extension. Both are small, sealed, musical designs aimed toward accuracy and precision. Street prices for the two are probably within $400. For an 80% music set-up, which would you choose?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's a tough one. With regards to precision, accuracy and transient response I would say the E112 and E15HP are probably more similar than dissimilar. In other words, both excel in those areas. Total output would go to the Rythmik, as would depth, but by less than their respective driver sizes might imply. However, for most types of music high output ability in the 20Hz range is not a requirement. Either would be fine for the vast majority of music, so room size and volume preference may end up being more of a deciding factor.


----------



## Scotty84 (Apr 14, 2014)

theJman said:


> That's a tough one. With regards to precision, accuracy and transient response I would say the E112 and E15HP are probably more similar than dissimilar. In other words, both excel in those areas. Total output would go to the Rythmik, as would depth, but by less than their respective driver sizes might imply. However, for most types of music high output ability in the 20Hz range is not a requirement. Either would be fine for the vast majority of music, so room size and volume preference may end up being more of a deciding factor.



Does the E15HP win the output battle in the mid-bass range (40-80Hz)? I'm looking at the amp specs and trying to figure out where the extra 900 watts is going in the JL. I see that the rhythmik has a larger driver and box, which helps, but having only 40% of the power of the e112 is quite a handicap.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

It would only be a 'handicap' if amp power was the determining factor...

There are many aspects that go into deducing the capabilities of a subwoofer, with amp power being just one of them. The type of amp -- Class A/B, D, G, H, etc -- goes a long way in determining how much of the rated power actually gets converted into usable wattage, so unless you're comparing identical technologies it's apples-to-oranges I'm afraid. Same goes for the efficiency of the driver itself, along with the TS parameters in general. In essence, it's really not possible to look at just a single specification and extrapolate much of anything.

There are many factors that go into discerning the final performance of a subwoofer, all of which must be taken as a whole. What a driver with a 95dB sensitivity rating can produce from 200 watts @ 4 ohms might be equivalent to the output level of a driver that's 88dB sensitive with 1000 watts @ 8 ohms.


----------



## spiroh (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but how does the e112 sub compare to HSU and SVS sealed offerings sound quality wise?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

spiroh said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but how does the e112 sub compare to HSU and SVS sealed offerings sound quality wise?


The E112 was very detailed and articulate. I think it might have a slight edge over subwoofers from the other two companies.


----------



## Randy F (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Jim, Thank you for the great review and responses to all of the questions regarding the JL E112. I've read many of your reviews and posts over the years and enjoy them all. My question is similar to those already asked:

My listening covers mostly Jazz/Fusion and Rock/Pop at moderate levels. Use is 60% music and 40% movies. The main speakers are Scansonic MB 2.5s which go down to about 40/50Hz. My listening room is large: 18W x 25L with a sloped ceiling, going up 13 feet high on the right side of the room as you look towards the speakers and screen. The cubic measurement is over 5,000 feet. I was using a single 12" M&K V3B which finally gave out after 30 years(!). It was just barely adequate output wise. I'm thinking that any of the new subs will easily outclass my older sub.

I am interested in a single E112, but wondering if it can pressurize this space. I am also interested in the Rythmik E15HP or the SVS SB13U. 

Or, if two smaller subs would be better, would you recommend a pair of SVS SB2000?

Or even a single SVS 16 Sealed Ultra just released?

Which solution would you suggest for my space? 

Thanks so much for any insights!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Randy F said:


> Hi Jim, Thank you for the great review and responses to all of the questions regarding the JL E112. I've read many of your reviews and posts over the years and enjoy them all.


Thank you. I'm glad you found something of value in my evaluations.




Randy F said:


> My listening covers mostly Jazz/Fusion and Rock/Pop at moderate levels. Use is 60% music and 40% movies. The main speakers are Scansonic MB 2.5s which go down to about 40/50Hz. My listening room is large: 18W x 25L with a sloped ceiling, going up 13 feet high on the right side of the room as you look towards the speakers and screen. The cubic measurement is over 5,000 feet. I was using a single 12" M&K V3B which finally gave out after 30 years(!). It was just barely adequate output wise. I'm thinking that any of the new subs will easily outclass my older sub.
> 
> I am interested in a single E112, but wondering if it can pressurize this space. I am also interested in the Rythmik E15HP or the SVS SB13U.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of products in that list I'm familiar with; I reviewed the E112, and personally owned both the E15HP and the SB13-Ultra. And what am I listening to at this very moment? Why none other than the SB16-Ultra, a review that will be published in the not too distant future. Given that, I have first-hand experience with every subwoofer on your list except the SB2000.

You are considering some very fine products indeed, but none of them has a chance of amply filling 5000 ft^3 unfortunately. The *PB*16-Ultra perhaps, or maybe the Rythmik *FV*15HP, but those would be the bare minimum really. It's not hard to imagine any of the subs you're looking at now being able to best your M&K from the 1980's, but I don't see any of them filling that much space without struggling.


----------



## Randy F (Jan 10, 2017)

Jim, Thanks so much for the quick response! 
Yes, I was a little worried that my space was on the larger side. That said, I think the M&K managed to survive for music due to low to moderate listening levels. It's the movies that lack a little on the bottom end. 

I don't have the layout space by my speakers for the much larger ported subs. Could a pair of subs like the JL E110 provide enough output? Or do you think the SVS S16U is the best choice if I stay with a sealed sub? For music I have similar criteria as you do, as far as detail and transient speed is concerned.

Thank you again!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Randy F said:


> Yes, I was a little worried that my space was on the larger side. That said, I think the M&K managed to survive for music due to low to moderate listening levels. It's the movies that lack a little on the bottom end.
> 
> I don't have the layout space by my speakers for the much larger ported subs. Could a pair of subs like the JL E110 provide enough output? Or do you think the SVS S16U is the best choice if I stay with a sealed sub? For music I have similar criteria as you do, as far as detail and transient speed is concerned.


"_it's the movies that lack a little on the bottom end_" says to me the E110 is probably not a good option. While a pair of them will increase output, it doesn't help with depth. Dual E112's perhaps, but not 110's. However, your situation may be better served by a single potent subwoofer instead.

The SB16-Ultra certainly qualifies, as does the JTR S1. With Rythmik I'd suggest looking at the *F*15HP instead of the *E*15HP. The former is a touch larger so it has a little more output and depth. Not much, but in this case every bit helps.

If floorspace is the issue, can you get a tall subwoofer? If so, something along the lines of the Rythmik F25 may be worth considering as well. Lots of output and deep bass, but no more floorspace than the F15HP.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Can't add much for you randy, but the one sub jman hasn't any experience with I can elaborate a little about, the sb2000. It's an amazing little sub especially for its price tag. But in my room that is similar to yours, even coupled with my pair of PC12plus's it just couldn't add enough to the room. It seems that it has gone off the radar here, but thought I might add to the satisfaction of your curiosity. I also spoke to Jim about a pair of fv15hp's for my room and that is where I'm headed. My scale of importance is 90% music and 90% movies. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy F (Jan 10, 2017)

theJman said:


> "_it's the movies that lack a little on the bottom end_" says to me the E110 is probably not a good option. While a pair of them will increase output, it doesn't help with depth. Dual E112's perhaps, but not 110's. However, your situation may be better served by a single potent subwoofer instead.
> 
> The SB16-Ultra certainly qualifies, as does the JTR S1. With Rythmik I'd suggest looking at the *F*15HP instead of the *E*15HP. The former is a touch larger so it has a little more output and depth. Not much, but in this case every bit helps.
> 
> If floorspace is the issue, can you get a tall subwoofer? If so, something along the lines of the Rythmik F25 may be worth considering as well. Lots of output and deep bass, but no more floorspace than the F15HP.


Jim,
Thank you so much for your helpful insight. I will now strongly consider the SVS-SB16U and the F15HP. Those would be the largest units that will fit in my space. The F25 is too tall. Would the SB16U and the F15HP have comparable detail and musical finesse? I'm thinking the extension for movies will be similar, but the SVS might have a little more depth.

Since you're now testing the SB16U, you probably don't want to prematurely comment on it, but I'd love to hear any initial thoughts on a PM if possible. I am attracted to the idea of their phone app for adjustments. That must be a major improvement for ease of set-up and on-the-fly fine-tuning, even for individual songs and movies.

Willis,
Thank you for chiming in with your experience with the SB2000. That helps to answer the question on those. It seems that the size of my space even trumps the use of two 10 to 12" subs. Although I'd imagine that two current-generation subs would trounce the output of my now defunct 30 year old M&K.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think 2, 12's would have to be pretty potent, but as I understood, you mainly listen at moderate levels, and proper integration can go a long way. Also, since you're used to an aged single sub, the disparity might not be that bad. However, if you have the budget, this would be a good time to future proof as much as possible. Nothing stings like buyers remorse!MK is a great manufacturer but you are correct, in that simply due to its age your MK has been left far behind. Good luck! Jman is a great wing man for you here. I think you'll get just what you need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

